# Portsnap wrong geo-location routing for SEA



## Miklos (May 20, 2014)

Using portsnap South East Asia (SEA) gets routed to Australia even though there is a portsnap mirror much closer to SEA in Japan - ec2-ap-northeast-1.portsnap.freebsd.org. This mirror is faster for us in Taiwan or Philippines regardless of ISP. I feel lucky to get 1-2Mbit from the Australian node ec2-ap-southeast-2.portsnap.freebsd.org while I can max 100Mbit connections in Taiwan and get 10+ Mbit in Philippines using the Japanese mirror.

If this is not the correct place to ask for a change in geo-routing for portsnap kindly point me in the right direction to raise this issue.

For people having this issue themselves in Asia or elsewhere - list the portsnap mirrors like this:

FreeBSD 9 or older: `dig -t srv _http._tcp.portsnap.FreeBSD.org`

FreeBSD 10 or newer: `drill srv _http._tcp.portsnap.FreeBSD.org`

Then find your fastest mirror and use the -s option of portsnap to specify a mirror manually - in my case: `portsnap -s ec2-ap-northeast-1.portsnap.freebsd.org fetch`


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 20, 2014)

You should probably ping cperciva@.


----------

